# Future of public integrated transport



## mcropod (Jul 24, 2022)

This story from the Washington Post should give us heart about the future of public integrated transport in the USA. Two youngies, at least one of whom intends to find a career in public transport, take a cross-country tip on Greyhound busses.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/travel/2022/07/19/greyhound-cross-country-mile-taylor/


----------



## Michigan Mom (Jul 24, 2022)

Oh to be young again  3 am to 7 am layover in St. Louis? The time for that kind of adventure is indeed when you're young... or least, young enough! Great commentary on transit in the US too.


----------

